# Happy Birthday Woodbarter!!



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2017)

To all you wbites/wbers who make this forum the great place it has become, a sincere Thank You.....
And....
Happy Birthday.
I wish us many many more....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 7, 2017)

Happy Born on date Woodbarter! 

While I appreciate all the folks that keep this site going this may be a good time to start the commemorative process to celebrate the passing of the founding father. November 15th will be a year since Kevin passed. To honor his memory and the man I will be making a donation to the page, I encourage all of us to make a small donation to keep alive not only his memory but the legacy he gave us all. A community that is not filled with advertisements and unsolicited B.S. (Except for perhaps from a few of us).

Thank you all for this site, Kevin started it, the admins and mods manage it but we all make it what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 9 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Happy Born on date Woodbarter!
> 
> While I appreciate all the folks that keep this site going this may be a good time to start the commemorative process to celebrate the passing of the founding father. November 15th will be a year since Kevin passed. To honor his memory and the man I will be making a donation to the page, I encourage all of us to make a small donation to keep alive not only his memory but the legacy he gave us all. A community that is not filled with advertisements and unsolicited B.S. (Except for perhaps from a few of us).
> 
> Thank you all for this site, Kevin started it, the admins and mods manage it but we all make it what it is.



arrgh unsolicited B.S- we know where most of that comes from- west- far west..... Happy birthday.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2017)

Unsolicited bamboo shoots?
Unsolicited blue shoes?
Unsolicited board shorts?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2017)

HB WB! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> arrgh unsolicited B.S- we know where most of that comes from- west- far west..... Happy birthday.....





Schroedc said:


> Unsolicited bamboo shoots?
> Unsolicited blue shoes?
> Unsolicited board shorts?



And here they are, a couple of the "Few" I was talking about...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And here they are, a couple of the "Few" I was talking about...




Grrrrr


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 7, 2017)

I think we need to have some type of annual event to celebrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I think we need to have some type of annual event to celebrate.



I thought we were celebrating- Let's all abuse @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I thought we were celebrating- Let's all abuse @Don Ratcliff



Speaking of abusing @Don Ratcliff , I just got this alert from the system:



 

Not sure if I should be concerned or wait to see if he's got any curly koa with him.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 7, 2017)

And yes, Happy Birthday WoodBarter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 7, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I think we need to have some type of annual event to celebrate.


I really like that idea Lou. The calendar is something he took a ton of pride in and is something we have already continued. Perhaps the cover of it could have his picture or a picture of his work on it. Maybe his work is the automatic entry for November. I had suggested before that a collection be taken to donate to an organization on his behalf but any ideas of how to show reverence is something I will be all in for.

Obviously from the posts here me being a part of this is not helping. I hope that someone will do something to keep his memory going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not a good source of ideas, but wholeheartedly agree that it would be appropriate if we do something in memory of Kevin.

I still find it hard to acknowledge he's gone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I really like that idea Lou. The calendar is something he took a ton of pride in and is something we have already continued. Perhaps the cover of it could have his picture or a picture of his work on it. Maybe his work is the automatic entry for November. I had suggested before that a collection be taken to donate to an organization on his behalf but any ideas of how to show reverence is something I will be all in for.
> 
> Obviously from the posts here me being a part of this is not helping. I hope that someone will do something to keep his memory going.



Don, I own a couple pieces of his work and I plan to feature them in the calendar. It will be available for you all to take a look at this next week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2017)

I can't believe it's almost been a year, still seems like it just happened. Wow, time just seems to fly buy...........God knows I do miss the man dearly.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------

